# Who has the better ass, Bayley or Naomi?



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Which one?


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Neither

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Naomi and it aint even close.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bayley


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Toni Storm disagrees


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Neither...but how about the caboose on Maria Kanellis?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi, hands down.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't understand these neither comments. The question isn't who has the best ass, It's who has the better ass between Bayley and Naomi.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Naomi over Bayley easily.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Naomi with ease.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

We talking Naomi and someone really puts up a gif of MARIA as if she compares unkout


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Naomi


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Naomi (of course).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Naomi easily, come on now what the f*ck :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Bayley's ass is better in my opinion, that or latina ass's are always my weakness. :lenny*_


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Damn Bayley's getting destroyed right now. Let me try to change that.*


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

KaZaaM said:


> *Damn Bayley's getting destroyed right now. Let me try to change that.*

















































Only a blind man would choose Bayley


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i need to see bayley in a thong before i decide




um nevermind 












:sodone


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Naomi because Bayley sucks. 

:bayley :tripsscust


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I easily went with Naomi. Her ass is very :nice


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know, but I'd rather bang Bayley. Ass isn't everything. Naomi doesn't do anything for me, but I could have some fun with Bayley that goes beyond hugging.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The NBA Guru said:


> I don't understand these neither comments. The question isn't who has the best ass, It's who has the better ass between Bayley and Naomi.


Some people here are just retarded trolls. As for my answer, it's Naomi all the way. She actually uses it as a weapon. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The real question is whose ass would you butter? kada


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Naomi. Bayley's is really nice but there's no beating this


















:yas


----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

tough choice but both are sexy


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Easy, Bayley.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tbh, both of their asses are just...


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Impossible to tell unless we see bayley in anything less than the PG ring gear she wears. She has unknown potential with her beautiful bubble butt. Naomi has a very legendary booty and thighs but if Bayley was thrown into Alexa type trunks there is no telling how many lives would be changed forever. That's my take anyways.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Naomi


----------

